# poke in the eye



## 114446 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have some VW Westfaliure [sic] anorak American friends.
They think any conversion other than Westfalia is frankly second rate.

"you can't beat German quality and build"

However...
upon seeing the interior of a VW T5 Autosleeper, and after a long silence with gaping mouths, they remarked how it looked like a Bentley.
cosy, functional and with obvious qualiity. Built with modern materials it put the teutonic mortuary-like wessy interior into its place.... at the back of the class, jumping up and down with an arm up.

'Ah but this has no history, no pedigree'. was the feeble attempt to gain ground

Then I produced pictures of my 'sleeper VHT from 1986
I rested my case

and although the original 'sleeper livery was removed for a much needed respray four years ago, I still proudly had the Autosleeper name repainted on the side, only bigger!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

It looks very smart, cannot see myself buying one though as a bit tight on space for me and a gt dane.....

You know how people are they get entrenched in their opinion, good for you for opening their eyes and then poking them in said eye!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

like a Bentley? Blimey, I knew AS did some good conversions in those days..... :roll:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

That's a nice tasteful spray. 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

good for you, matter of interest where is the backdrop location.

cabby


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Is that "SAS" pink ?......as in long range Desert unit.... 8O


----------



## 114446 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks folks
the location of the pic is the Elan Valley dams, Mid wales, Nr Rhayader
there are three other dams (even one bigger than this!)
we stayed nearby at Gigrin farm

Oh bouncer.... I have a two friends, they have TWO Gt Danes that camp regularly with us in the T25.

Dinger... no, actually the new colour is........ *hearing aid brown* :wink:

for me it just shows the uninformed, that British workmanship although sometimes a reason to throw yourself on a railway line, is actually a good and well made thing in the great scheme of things.

I have visited many conversions in my travels... and have yet to find a better conceived layout for a camper.

not motorhoming, it's.........
ludicrously, luxurious _camping_

tyhanks AS 8)


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Just curious as to who gets the bed...humans or danes?????


----------

